# Authentication Problem in Asus Nexus 7



## theterminator (Dec 22, 2013)

I am sharing my wired broadband on laptop running Win 7 x64 , with my Nexus 7 through netsh commands but during regular intervals I am getting error message: " Authentication Problem" on Nexus device. Searched a bit & found that WPS should be enabled in the laptop network settings , but I don't know where!!!
This has been a PITA since night as I want to download stuffs on my tab & you know how google play downloading works.... 99% (if disconnected then ur dead  ).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 22, 2013)

You cannot configure a Wi-Fi Protected Setup device from a computer that is running Windows 7


----------



## Vyom (Dec 22, 2013)

First of all, pardon my knowledge in networking. I will attempt to make some kind of sense here.

It looks like you don't have a Wifi router, and hence trying to share your wired internet connection to N7.

A quick search shows that on Win 7, you can use VirtualRouter to make an ad-hoc connection and then share the internet with the N7. So why are you using netsh commands?

And, WPS is a mechanism that you use on your router to connect to a wifi cabable device with the push of a button. And its very easy to do so. (PDF) So, I don't think it's suitable to connect your device though "wired" way.

So you can give VirtualRouter a try.


----------



## theterminator (Dec 22, 2013)

as far as i know.. android doesn't detect ad-hoc connection .. or does it?


----------



## sksundram (Dec 22, 2013)

@op use connectify hotspot *www.connectify.me/hotspot/. The best to share your wired connection.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 22, 2013)

theterminator said:


> as far as i know.. android doesn't detect ad-hoc connection .. or does it?



I am not sure about that. But *this link* tells VirtualRouter is better than connectify. But you can try both.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 22, 2013)

I have tried Virtual Router too in the past and funnily it didn't work for me. It was not a polished software at that time, i think. Never gave a second try. And in that article, nowhere it's written that virtual router is better.
Connectify -  works on both windows 7 and 8. @op it's not free though. So better try virtual router first. If it works then good for you as it is free else go for connectify (if you know where to download the full version...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 22, 2013)

@theterminator,did you tried my earlier post?anyway connectify free is the recommended solution & the only significant feature it is missing(available in pro version) is sharing of 3g/4g usb modems but if you are using a wired internet connection connectify lite/free will do the job.


----------

